# Converting a Ross bike to fixed/ss



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=116769&stc=1&d=1203468065
I just ordered a set of Vuelta XRP TRACK / FIXED GEAR / SINGLE SPEED wheels
and am going to convert my old ross to a fixed /freewheel .
Any suggestion on what to do with the chain ring? Can I just remove the on I dont want and use the old crank (limited budget) I am planning on just shortening the chain instead ofputting a tensioner on ( I know I can't one on the fixed) Any suggestion would greatly be appreciated....


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

those things can be done with the chain and crank, and there is detailed info on how to do it at http://www.sheldonbrown.com/fixed.html


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

You can get a new chain for less than $10. I had a bell branded one from walmart on my older fixie and it worked as it should and it only costs $6.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I saw in another thread that you purchased wheels for this bike. Please keep us updated on progress...


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

Will do thanks
Rich


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

*update #1*

The crank issue has risen. I thought I would just remove the chain ring I wasn't going to need 52/42 I took the protection ring plate off and see the the 52 appears to be permanently attached to the crank. For now I am going to just run it that way but will look into replacing the crank not sure how to find the type that would fit it though . The cranks are stamped ALTUS and attached with a 14 MM nut if that helps with what size crank to buy any idears

UPDATE #2 Wheels have arrived installed them they really a nice wheel for $119 came with tires and tubes and 16 t fixed gear. Went to install the chain but couldn't get the connecting link to unclip so I head to the LBS to pick one up and guess how much for the sram clip ? $5.99 what a rip off I grumbled and paid it reluctantly. Now the dilemma brakes won't reach the rims so now I am thinking how much more can I put into this project? Answer $0 I am looking to buy the Hour or a reasonalbe facsimile .


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

[/QUOTE]
UPDATE #2 Wheels have arrived installed them they really a nice wheel for $119 came with tires and tubes and 16 t fixed gear. Went to install the chain but couldn't get the connecting link to unclip so I head to the LBS to pick one up and guess how much for the sram clip ? $5.99 what a rip off I grumbled and paid it reluctantly. Now the dilemma brakes won't reach the rims so now I am thinking how much more can I put into this project? Answer $0 I am looking to buy the Hour or a reasonalbe facsimile .[/QUOTE]

Ordered the Motebecan single with brakes and flip flop hub $349 including shipping due for delivery friday. I can't see putting the money into the Ross due too weight old frame etc etc would have had to replace brakes ,crank by the time I did this I would have about 500 into it.....:mad2: 
Any ways I have a set of the old ross chrome rim wheels I am selling if anyones interested as well as the derailurs and all that . I will post later on the for sale site once I clean them up and photo themmmm


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

You might consider not really backing out of your Ross project, but leaving it on a back burner until finances improve. That bike will be worth a lot more to you fixed than you can sell it for. You may find that experimenting with builds is good for you! Nothing wrong with having more than one, I know that, and others around here do, too!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

RoyIII said:


> Nothing wrong with having more than one, I know that, and others around here do, too!



nothing wrong with having 6 or 7


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

*Motobecane arrived ysterday*

Nice bike packed well . Rear wheel a little out of round . My biggest complaint so far as I did't have a chance to ride it yet perhap later today I will go for a ride once the snow stops..
Just took it for a3.5 mile ride nice riding light bike for the money ,the hills are a challenge on it though I am currently using the rear wheel I bought to do the conversion on the ross. The wheels on the BD bikes should be checked for trueness before shipping though the rear wheel is out about a 1/4 inch in one spot. Other than that its a nice bike.


----------

